# Future perfect



## cpuzey1

I realise that there is no 'future perfect' tense in Polish as such, but how would a native express the following...?

_By the Summer I will have lost 50kg_

_..._by using the perfect tense and simplifying it to:

*Zrzucę 50 kilogramów przed latem???*


----------



## BezierCurve

As there is no Perfect Tense as such, only the perfective aspect of a verb, you just use a verb in this aspect in the future tense. So, yes, that's how you'd translate your example. 

Note: Usually the word order would be: "Przed latem zrzucę 50 kilogramów".


----------



## cpuzey1

Thank you for confirming that. I can't help but think that the future perfect carries a certain nuance in English, which gets lost in translation into Polish. _Zrzucę... _sounds so much more forcefull to me in Polish. 

With regard to word order, I initially put *przed latem *at the beginning of the sentence and then changed my mind 

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Thomas1

You can also use 'do lata.' --> Do lata zrzucę 50 kilo(gramów).

Either word order works. The one given by Bezier is normal, I'd say, because it emphasises the most important piece of information in this sentence, i.e. the fact that you will have lost 50 kg. The one given by you is marked, i.e. it emphasises the moment by which you will have lost 50 kg.


----------



## cpuzey1

Thomas1 said:


> You can also use 'do lata.' --> Do lata zrzucę 50 kilo(gramów).
> 
> Either word order works. The one given by Bezier is normal, I'd say, because it emphasises the most important piece of information in this sentence, i.e. the fact that you will have lost 50 kg. The one given by you is marked, i.e. it emphasises the moment by which you will have lost 50 kg.


 
Thanks - great contribution


----------



## Ben Jamin

BezierCurve said:


> As there is no Perfect Tense as such, only the perfective aspect of a verb, you just use a verb in this aspect in the future tense. So, yes, that's how you'd translate your example.
> 
> Note: Usually the word order would be: "Przed latem zrzucę 50 kilogramów".


 Although there are no perfect tenses* in Polish acknowledged by the grammarians, there is a construction, used in some situations, in some regions of Poland, that strongly reminds of present perfect:
_Czy masz odrobione lekcje?_
_Tak, mam odrobione lekcje._
It is not unthinkable to say then: _"Przed latem będę miał zrzucone 50 kilogramów"_, even if it would sound artificial for many people, while the example with homework is passable. Maybe this is a nucleus of a future perfect tense.
* the past tense in Polish was historically a perfect tense (past participle + aux. verb to be).


----------



## bibax

In Czech such construction like _"mam odrobione lekcje"_ is perceived as an inappropriate Germanism (but quite common in colloquial speech). The main problem with "mam odrobione lekcje" is that the subject of the sentence and the person who has elaborated the homeworks can be different.

Czy odrobiłesz lekcje?
Tak, odrobiłem.

versus

Czy masz odrobione lekcje?
Tak, mam odrobione lekcje. _(My brother has elaborated them.)_


----------



## bibax

> I can't help but think that the future perfect carries a certain nuance in English, which gets lost in translation into Polish. Zrzucę... sounds so much more forcefull to me in Polish.


You are right, the nuance is lost in translation.


----------



## Ben Jamin

bibax said:


> In Czech such construction like _"mam odrobione lekcje"_ is perceived as an inappropriate Germanism (but quite common in colloquial speech). The main problem with "mam odrobione lekcje" is that the subject of the sentence and the person who has elaborated the homeworks can be different.
> 
> Czy odrobiłeś lekcje?
> Tak, odrobiłem.
> 
> versus
> 
> Czy masz odrobione lekcje?
> Tak, mam odrobione lekcje. _(My brother has elaborated them.)_


 
It is not a problem. Normally one assumes that it is the same person.


----------



## Ben Jamin

bibax said:


> You are right, the nuance is lost in translation.


 If you want to keep the nuance you should say: 
"W lecie będę już ważył(a) o pięćdziesiąt kilogramów mniej."
or "Gdy nadejdzie lato będę już ważył(a) o pięćdziesiąt kilogramów mniej."

By the way, it is better to say "do lata" than "przed latem".


----------

